# Central Ohio Bass Bite...On FIRE!!!



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I decided that I couldn't handle sitting in the office for another day while it was 70 degrees and sunny out, so I took a half day and headed out to a Central Ohio public lake. It was a good decision. In six hours on the lake I caught approximately 20 bass, the largest being the 4.7lber pictured below. I also lost a 5+ flipping a big laydown, and had to immediately release a 3.25 that inhaled a trap due to it being gill-hooked. All fish were taken shallow, holding tight to cover. Jig, crankbait and trap through grass were key. My buddy JigNPig Guide had to jump into my picture since he couldn't put anything decent in the boat  Great seeing you out there Jeff! Enjoy the pics.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Redemption is mine RedHawk!!!

Here's a few from today...


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh and one more thing... It was nice seeing you out.

And mine today were taken on: buzzbait, Mann's Baby Minus-1, and the trap...


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice fish guys i see the battle has started. I want in!







View image in gallery​


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I want in on this battle! Hopefully will catch some hawgs tomorrow to show off 

Great fish guys keep em coming!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Great fish guys!


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome day Redhawk. I haven't even wet a line yet. Looks like you all had a heck of a day.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Damn friend, looks like you really gave them hell during billable hours. Great looking fish. When are we getting out? I need to join this secret society you guys are running... I don't have to fish, just let me hold the ones you guys get.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

them should be smallies in your hand mike.....Traitor 


J/K.... hogs as usual, congrats.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

Got this hawg on a white spinnerbait yesterday


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I knew it wouldn't be long.... Didn't see many fish from you in late fall.... Nice job Mike,Marshall, JignPig..... 

Wow!! I have been off sick all week and now you got me thinking maybe some time on the water will get me feeling better.... 

I think I will have to wait alittle longer tho... Just still not up to getting out...Keep the pictures coming guys.... 

GarryS


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Great fish guys.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

MY TURN!

Got this girl on Wednesday out of a public pond. She was 18.5 inches but a wopping 5 lbs. fattest bass ive ever caught. She and a 4lber were laying in a shallow ditch with a dark bottom. Both hit a spinnerbait on back to back casts. 

Took this pic right before releasing her into my dads pond to get bigger.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

This is what I like to see! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish Mike, I was able to get a small chunky largemouth up here in NW ohio last night, decided to take a break from the walleye run.....The big bass up here should start hitting soon...But once again, GREAT fish!!! You and Jignpig are a deadly combo on the water...the bass should be scared of you too.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Impressive fish fellas. I always look forward to posts from you pros. Nice work!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice catch.....You guys are hitting them hard


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice LM guys, way to start the season! FFBG


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

*Nice fish Big Joshy! *
Hell man... I haven't even caught my first 5-pounder this season. And I've been hittin' it hard for the last two weeks.
And it was nice meeting you (another fellow OGF'er) last week at Buckeye Outdoors.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Damn boys....way to start the fire!! :B 

I will be out tomorrow for just 1/2 day. I gotta take it easy (nursing a bulged disc in my neck)  soooo leave the small fish for me. 

and did someone say BUzzzzzBait?


----------



## Blue McGillicutty (Nov 22, 2008)

Way to kick off the season right, Mike. I'll be waiting for a pic of that allusive 8 lber. Could this be the season?


----------



## Renegade Angler (May 24, 2008)

thats it redhawk i cant take it anymore. I need you to teach me your ways we can even take my boat.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice fish all you guys,way to light the fire


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Congradulations to all the photo takers at least you got tosee these great fish alive.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

You guys are gonna have to do better than that 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=986435#post986435


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow you central ohio guys are lucky here in southwest ohio I can't even get them to bite.


----------



## BigBen (Oct 7, 2008)

Redhawk, you and your boy are just beast with your LM skills. Mad skills man, mad skills.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

OOO OOO me too. Not quite your hogs, but a good one none the less. Spinnerbait slow rolled. You guys are a lot of fun to hear from when you get on fire!!!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Great fish guys.
Hawk, how are you keeping the grass off your lipless or are you just kind of ticking the tops?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Bubbagon said:


> Great fish guys.
> Hawk, how are you keeping the grass off your lipless or are you just kind of ticking the tops?


Ticking the tops and plowing through it. It is not a clean way to fish. You have to deal with pulling grass off the hooks after every cast. But the rewards are there.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Right on. Appreciate it.
I threw one today on a local river to no avail. The smallies wanted hard jerkbaits all day instead.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Caught the male, couldnt get the female to bite on anything! Zoom trick worm took him, caught and released. sorry about the horrible pic.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

hawk you gotta teach me your ways and maybe i can put up a little more of a fight at the tuesday nighters haha but i finally figured them out yesterday on a small pond and fished a shallow flat no more than 4 ft deep at its deepest area and caught one about 3 and three between 1.5 and 2lbs most came in around 2 fow most of the time in this pond a good day is a bunch of skinny 12inchers


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

Are you guys catching any on spinnerbaits with all this wind?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Great looking fish. Looks like it's going to be another good season.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Saw both posts Mike... Pretty good for Ohio, I guess  When you want to drive 6 hours to catch fewer and smaller fish again let me know.. I think things are about to turn on here though. I am predicting a 30+ weight needed to win on KY lake 4/24.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

Nicely done Mike!! And great pics and fish. Great job!!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Ahhhhhhh!! 




Nickadams said:


> I am predicting a 30+ weight needed to win on KY lake 4/24.







Bass'n Jim said:


> Are you guys catching any on spinnerbaits with all this wind?


 captain O


----------

